# Schock Santana 30?



## df1995 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm looking at a 1979 Schock Santana 30-3. Owner sale and no survey. Anyone have experience with one of these old girls?

Note this boat is different than the current Schock 30.

Thanks!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Need more clarfication... santana 30 or santana 30-30.. two very different boats.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

30-30 didn't come out till '81 so it would be the 1/2 Tonner.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

there was a Santana 30 mkI and mkII. Santana 30 +15 then the Santana 30 tall rig and the short rig but never heard of the 30-3. there were a lot of variants, masts with I measurements from 37 to 41 feet.
Good boats, sailed on a lot of new ones back in the day


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Beware of 34 year old Volvo engine. In particular, be concerned about rusted cooling passages.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 24, 2013)

Faster said:


> Need more clarfication... santana 30 or santana 30-30.. two very different boats.


Does she have a lever and a slot in the side where you put in bullets


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Cored hull possibly, deck is cored for sure. Get a survey as you will not get insurance without one and most marinas require insurance.


----------



## df1995 (Nov 12, 2013)

Faster said:


> Need more clarfication... santana 30 or santana 30-30.. two very different boats.


The Schock website says the only 30 made in 1979 is the "30" not the 30-30. I've sent the HIN to them for confirmation.

It does have a Volvo diesel, supposedly replaced in 1988. Anyone know if this fresh or salt water cooled?

Any further comments appreciated.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

df1995 said:


> The Schock website says the only 30 made in 1979 is the "30" not the 30-30. I've sent the HIN to them for confirmation.
> 
> Any further comments appreciated.


Right.. this will the the IOR influenced 30 by Shad Turner



Pretty typical of the day, smallish cockpit, esp with narrow stern, big headsails and spinnakers, possibly a handful deep downwind with spinnaker in a breeze. This just means 'pick your days'...

What/where is your intended usage?

As to the engine, it could be either.. any model number? From the 80s it could be one of the '2000' series Volvos, not their best moment, from what I've heard. Volvo parts are also known to be uber expensive as a rule.

If you're near/can see the boat if it's FWC it will have a heat exchanger and 2 water pumps, should be fairly obvious once you're there.

This is a fair amount of boat to be buying without a survey. Do you have the experience to give it a good look over and to be sure you're not buying someone else's problems?


----------



## df1995 (Nov 12, 2013)

Faster said:


> This is a fair amount of boat to be buying without a survey. Do you have the experience to give it a good look over and to be sure you're not buying someone else's problems?


I'm experienced enough to give it a *quick* survey and the risk of problems might be compensated for by the price.

Thanks for pointing out the small cockpit. I had not noticed that and that could be a deal breaker for day sailing. Intended uses are daysailing and Pacific coastal cruising with 2-3 day overnights.


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Is this the boat on ebay? Its just a Santana 30. Not the cool 30-30. Looks like lots of boat for the money though.


----------



## ScottSS (Jun 4, 2014)

I love mine. Love her, love her, love her. 1977. So many problems but was real cheap. Every sail has been epic, The old diesel is worn out but is actually running well now. This is so much boat for me . On a steep learning curve, had an O'day 20 and a Pearson Arial ( 26') then a 20 year hiatus , then back into the thick of it with this old Santana 30. would love to hear from others with the same boat.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll resurrect an sold thread…I have a Santana 30 and LOVE it as well. Its got a great combo of utility, performance and ease of use. I looked at getting a newer boat a few years ago, but at the end of the day, I decided it wouldn't be a huge difference to sail as far as enjoyment. Doing lots of upgrades and modernizing it now with new electronics and keeping it looking good.


----------



## Sur la Mer (Oct 11, 2014)

NewportNewbie - please get in touch. I too have a Santana 30 and I'd enjoy seeing your projects. Scott (prior poster) set up a FB group for these boats. Including you, I 'know' five owners out of 118 hulls made. Best - Keith


----------



## Dandy (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey cuajota I read your other article and enjoyed it immensely my name is Ed Holliday and I'm hauling a Santana 30 out to inspect the bottom next week and a survey! Please connect with me on Facebook or my email as I need to know if the hull is cored or just the deck and anything else Please!
Thank you
Ed Holliday


----------



## Sur la Mer (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Ed. I'm not Cuajota but I can help answer your Q's. Just sent a PM with more info. -Keith


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey guys. What's the Facebook address for the Santana 30 group?

Cuajota | The chronicles of a sailboat in Newport Beach named Cuajota. is the address for my blog.

John
[email protected]


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn those are good looking boats. Got one opposite my berth but yours looks better.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

My 1979 Tall Rig.

The boat is very solid! The hull is wood core. I have a core sample from when I installed a new knot meter...there is 1/4" fibreglass, 1/2" wood core, and another 1/4" fiberglass! It would take something pretty catastrophic to penetrate that hull! The whole boat is very solid considering it is a relatively light 8600lbs.

The boat sails very nicely on most points of sail, although the IOR stern makes it a bit of a workout downwind in breeze. It goes like a freight train on a reach, and points like a beast upwind.

The cockpit is typical IOR. 3 or 4 people can sit comfortably, although under sail I prefer to sit on the combing.

Overall Schock Therapy has served our family very well over the past 12 years, although we do dream about something bigger for retirement!


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice!!! I see you have a sprit on the bow. Which one? Any issues with the install?? I'm sure that makes an assy spinnaker much easier to deal with. Yes you are correct about the boats handling manners. I find it points to wind very high and hard. Downwind can be a workout although it's not too bad. The best description I could imagine be is its like an old sports car. Fun as hell. Performance is enough to scare you but you do have to respect it. No abs or awd or electronic gizmos to keep you on the road when you good.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

NewportNewbie said:


> Very nice!!! I see you have a sprit on the bow. Which one? Any issues with the install?? I'm sure that makes an assy spinnaker much easier to deal with. Yes you are correct about the boats handling manners. I find it points to wind very high and hard. Downwind can be a workout although it's not too bad. The best description I could imagine be is its like an old sports car. Fun as hell. Performance is enough to scare you but you do have to respect it. No abs or awd or electronic gizmos to keep you on the road when you good.


I designed the sprit myself and had it fabricated for a lot less money than the kits you can buy. It does make spinnaker handling much easier. It allows us to do inside gybes, meaning the sheet passes between the luff of the chute and the forestay. the biggest advantage of that is that you don't have to worry about the lazy sheet getting fouled on the pulpit or going under the bow if there is too much slack in it. I outlined the project HERE

I agree with you about the simplicity of the boat. There aren't a lot of systems to go wrong, I have very few electrical loads, and there is nothing on the boat that I can't fix myself.


----------



## Sur la Mer (Oct 11, 2014)

That's quite a bowsprit...very nice!!!

Here's the FB group link/address....:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/533872086747220/


----------

